# Constrictor knot slipping?



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

I've recently started tying my own bandsets, and some of the time they turn out great. However, many times the constrictor knot I use to secure the bands to the pouch slips, as in the latex pulls underneath it.

I tie them tight, even using pliars and it still happens. What to do to fix this issue?

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Are you using string?

I prefer rubber on rubber. Never had a pouch slip.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> Are you using string?
> 
> I prefer rubber and rubber. Never had a pouch slip.


Yep, I'm using cotton butcher's twine based off of Nathan's suggestion.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nathan has being tying knots a long time and plenty of them. I'm still not comfortable with twine.

I'm sure others will offer some more experienced advice, but I'd try a different method if it isn't working.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> Nathan has being tying knots a long time and plenty of them. I'm still not comfortable with twine.
> 
> I'm sure others will offer some more experienced advice, but I'd try a different method if it isn't working.


It works... Most of the time. I like using twine more than rubber, but I just want to get over this problem.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

I didn't mention this, but for some reason I have more trouble with Linatex and natural gum rubber than SS black latex and Theraband Gold.

My constrictor knots with polypropylene twine seem better, but cotton seems better... I don't know.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Assuming you're tying the knot correctly the problem must be you are not prestretching the bands adequately prior to securing the knot . This is critical when using twine . Not so much with rubber ties .


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

treefork said:


> Assuming you're tying the knot correctly the problem must be you are not prestretching the bands adequately prior to securing the knot . This is critical when using twine . Not so much with rubber ties .


I'm sure I am tying the knot correctly (my uncle is a survival instructor). How do I make sure that I am adequately prestretching the bands so that they do not slip through the knot? I've watched a few videos about tying a bandset with a jig, and that's one part they don't make clear.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

To make it clear, I am using Simple Shot's band tying jig with ~2mm thick cotton butcher's twine or their supplied polypropylene twine.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

NattyShotz said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming you're tying the knot correctly the problem must be you are not prestretching the bands adequately prior to securing the knot . This is critical when using twine . Not so much with rubber ties .
> ...


Stretch them a little more than you have been . When you get to the point where your bands don't slip no more , then you kow for sure .


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

treefork said:


> NattyShotz said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


Thank you so much. I'll have to give it a go tomorrow when I try to make a pseudo tapered bandset for my Torque. This community is the best.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Here is my current bandset for those interested









Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Your setup looks wildly different than mine.

Do you shoot smooth side of pouch outside and rough inside?

How do you have your bands attached to the forks, it looks upside down to me.

Did you use twine to attach one of 5 bands to the forks or is it just two different colored elastics?

Your twine looks smooth and almost wax like. The stuff I've seen on others has always looked like rope.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> Your setup looks wildly different than mine.
> 
> Do you shoot smooth side of pouch outside and rough inside?
> 
> ...


Two different colored elastics for fork attachment, wrap and tuck on both.

Yup, it's polypropylene, quite waxy stuff. And yes, I shoot with the "raw" feeling of the pouch against the ammo.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

This is how it looks pulled OTT









Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

So are the bands secured on both sides of the forks and wrap around the top of the fork tips, even before they are drawn back? I've never seen that.

You have your tied side on the shooter side?

This is how I have seen most OTT wrap & tuck


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I use waxed leather stitching twine that I buy from a local leather shop. I stretch the tie about 5:1, and have never has a tie slip.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I think that brucered's got it.Your string shines. That is probably not cotton. It looks like a poly. "Possibly Mistaken: But not Uncertain. "

That is why it slides.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - also make sure its waxed... 1mm cotton / linen / hemp - anything natural (I've just ordered some). I've started using MGG's and BruceReds loom-band approach - works very well - and is quick and easy. Also its very light, and neat (accurate).

I prefer using the suede side of the pouch on the outside the smooth skin side on the inside - better grip for fingers.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I've never had or heard of one slipping till now. Imo, stretch the crap out of it and tighten it just short of breaking. I use Cotton butchers twine and tie linitex all the time and trim everything super short, never had a slip. Good luck!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'd still like to understand how you are attaching the bands to the forks, even if it wasn't the initial problem. It looks upsidedown and backwards to everything I have understood on how they are supposed to be


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> I'd still like to understand how you are attaching the bands to the forks, even if it wasn't the initial problem. It looks upsidedown and backwards to everything I have understood on how they are supposed to be


They are attached using the snared wrap and tuck method shown on Nathan's video on how to attach flat bands to the Torque.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Can you post a pic of both sides up close.

I've haven't heard or seen that method. Looking it up now.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> Can you post a pic of both sides up close.


Here you go. My camera isn't the best quality.
















Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Which side do you shoot from? One last thing, got a side view of it pulled back ready to shoot.

Is this new to anyone else or just me?


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

This is the best I could do with one hand. Also, I shoot it the way it was intended to be shot, with the "safety warning" text facing me.









Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'll wait for others to chime in on this one.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

New to me too Bruce. Kind of a double drape-over thing. Why this method Natty?


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

CornDawg said:


> New to me too Bruce. Kind of a double drape-over thing. Why this method Natty?


It's just how I started tying. It's worked so far, but if it's not common there must be a reason. I went ahead and banded it up according to the picture Bruce uploaded.









Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Now you're cookin'.


----------



## FlatheadShooter58 (Apr 28, 2017)

I also have problems with constrictor knots slipping where I attach the band to the pouch. I recently purchased the tying jig from Nathan and it came with poly string. Think I'll go back to rubber.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Followed suggestions and prestetched the bands more, knot isn't slipping.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah Natty... Erm. It probably would work - the way its attached to the Frame. Though the way the wrap goes through the hole is a little worrying (Ironically for tubes its a good way to go - almost like that - snared wrap and tuck). Think if the wrap didn't go through the hole you'd be 100's that end. Its probably nothing major - but would probably have un uneven pull that end - and a chance of fast wear...

On the pouch - from the general conversation - sounds like its synthetic twine and looks non-waxed - so has a good chance of slipping. You could also use floss to tie - I also occasionally use office bands (wrap and tuck on the pouch binding - but its possibly a little heavier than it could be compared to other methods. There are a few youtube video's showing the wrap and tuck rubber method on the pouch - Romany Custom from the UK has some really good tutorials.

Good luck - think you're 98% there TBH.

You've got great comments here actually.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm using cotton butcher's twine now. Here's my latest bandset, attached to my wrist rocket.









Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The way you had it on there was the way that I was shown as a kid (Yea Long Ago). It was a hassle to put on and never worked as well as I would have liked. It almost turned me off of shooting.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's how I do mine, and I've never had one slip.

http://www.panamaretire.net/slingshots/biombos/bandset107/index.html


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

NattyShotz said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Are you using string?
> ...


I have used butcher's twine since 2002 also and have had quite a few customers say that my bands never slip! There are two possibility's that I can think of. !) After you tie, put a small drop of finger nail polish on the knot. 2) Another thing that I have run into is some think that they are tying a constrictor knot when they are actually tying a miller knot.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

if the constrictor knot is slipping, it not a constrictor knot.

the problem is elsewhere

cheers,

jazz


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

jazz said:


> if the constrictor knot is slipping, it not a constrictor knot.
> 
> the problem is elsewhere
> 
> ...


I've got it all figured out now. I was barely prestretching my bands, now that I stretch them adequately, I've had no problems!

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A lot of shooters think that they have tied a Constrictor Knot when in fact they have tied a Millers Knot. A finished Constrictor Knot should look like a X (like this). A millers Knot is very similar and will work, but is more prone to slipping! -- Cheers


----------

